# ROME GA.BOTTLE SHOW



## glass man (Dec 22, 2014)

JAN.30 FRI.set up time 3pm-8pm..JAN.31 SAT. BOTTLE SHOW 8am-3pm...SET UP DAY AND BOTTLE SHOW FREE TO THE PUBLIC! YA'LL COME!! JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the show Jamie.  Went there many, many, years ago.  Do you have the contact info, phone numbers, emails etc. Not sure if I can make it, but will try.  Are you planning on going this year?  Buster


----------



## glass man (Dec 30, 2014)

I SURE DO BUSTER! Been going since 1975..missed some shows...google "ROME ANTIQUE BOTTLE SHOW" and info will come up..I will be in the back where I love..so if you come introduce yerself!!! Would be glad to see you!! JAMIE


----------



## Psrumors (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## glass man (Jan 15, 2015)

This is one of the few shows left that doesn't charge for early admission or on show date..plus only 20 bucks per table!! Not a big show..but always sold out and always has some great bottles and other items..something for beginners to advanced collectors! As usual I will be in the back room..stop and say hello! LET ME KNOW WHO YOU ARE CAUSE EVEN IF I HAVE SEEN YOU IN THE PAST MY MEMORY IS PRETTY BAD!![] JAMIE


----------



## nomorecop (Jan 20, 2015)

See you in Rome Jamie.  Been about 3 years. James


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2015)

IT WILL BE GREAT TO SEE YOU AGAIN JAMES! Let me know it is you if you come to my table..my memory is going fast it seems..kinda scaring me  bit..!! JAMIE


----------

